# Fun spot for birthday dancing? This friday night :)



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Just wondering where a good spot is to hangout, chillax and dance a little following a birthday dinner this friday night?

I've only been out-out 3 or 4 times since i've been here, and its only been to Barasti and Trader Vic's (which was CROWDED!) Now i dont mind going there again, but there has to be someplace else? 

Not looking for some exclusive snobby club, just something fun but laid back. Does that exist out here?

P.S. Ya'll will help me decide where im celebrating this weekend, so all are welcome to come have a cheers wherever we end up!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Clubbing is something I'm not into anymore, however last year I had my birthday bash at Jambase (at Madinat) and we had a blast. They have a live band, and the crowd is not as pretentious as other places I've been to. Not sure if that's still the case as I haven't been during this year.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Clubbing is something I'm not into anymore, however last year I had my birthday bash at Jambase (at Madinat) and we had a blast. They have a live band, and the crowd is not as pretentious as other places I've been to. Not sure if that's still the case as I haven't been during this year.


i'm not a fan of clubbing either. I can only dance when i drink (heehaw) and am picturing a place we can sit and hang out, and get up to shake our tushies to a few random songs.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> i'm not a fan of clubbing either. I can only dance when i drink (heehaw) and am picturing a place we can sit and hang out, and get up to shake our tushies to a few random songs.


that sounds like fun though, i will ask people if they have been there recently


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah Jambase was great at least that night, the band was quite good, great singer, they played all the popular songs, both new and oldies, we were also a bit tipsy and it was one of the best nights out I've had in Dubai so far. You can start with drinks either at Left Bank or Trader Vic's, etc and then move to Jambase. Just check reg, the cover charge though, I think they start charging after a certain time.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Just wondering where a good spot is to hangout, chillax and dance a little following a birthday dinner this friday night?
> 
> I've only been out-out 3 or 4 times since i've been here, and its only been to Barasti and Trader Vic's (which was CROWDED!) Now i dont mind going there again, but there has to be someplace else?
> 
> ...


Me and Andy have a mobile karaoke business. He sings and I throw the light switch on and off repeatedly for that disco effect. Sometimes when he sings bad I leave the light off.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Me and Andy have a mobile karaoke business. He sings and I throw the light switch on and off repeatedly for that disco effect. Sometimes when he sings bad I leave the light off.


Maybe i am working in the wrong field? I can be your chick singer? I can rap the entire Gangsta's Paradise and sound exactly like coolio after i've had a few martinis. ITs spectacular.

Speaking of, are there any karaoke bars? any places with a private room you can rent to throw a small party and do karaoke?

OR do i just invite carl and andy over to throw said party hehe.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I must advise you we do VERY good covers of:

Too Legit to Quit - MC Hammer
Hammer Time - MC Hammer
Pump up the Jam - We can't remember who this is but we got it on mp3
I like to move it - Reel2Reel
Can't touch this - MC Hammer
Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice
No limit - 2Unlimited

I know of one karaoke place - but it's in Abu Dhabi and the people coming out of there have bleeding ears.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Karaoke was originally conceived by the Japanese as a method of torture in WW2. It is as bad as if not worse than water boarding or electrocuting victims


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> victims


Dont you mean terror suspucts / criminals? lol. Just kidding man. 


@ Andrea: My suggestion would be to check out Madinat Jumeirah as they have a few different bars to choose from, if you dont like one, you can move the whole group over to another, if memory serves me right, Zar Bar plays the usual "top 40" soundtrack (someday Ill find the guy who created this thing and kick his butt, i swear)... you know the one, trust me as they play it in every part of the world Ive been to and consists of crappy songs like :

Sweet home alabama
Lady Gaga tune
Guns n Roses (paradise city or welcome to the jungle) 
Usher
Rihanna
Jesses Girl (dadadada ... jesses girl, how can i find a woman like that?!)
Madonna (Either la isla bonita or one of them 80s favorites) 
50 cent or Eminem 

Well you get the idea. Seriously, whoever came up with this idea and distributed this CD to bars and clubs globally must have made a killing. 

You can also check out Jambase and if not, there are two or three other outdoor / terrace type bars that are pretty awesome with a nice view of Burj Al Arab which changes colors at night.

So whose birthday is it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Maybe i am working in the wrong field? I can be your chick singer? I can rap the entire Gangsta's Paradise and sound exactly like coolio after i've had a few martinis. ITs spectacular.
> 
> Speaking of, are there any karaoke bars? any places with a private room you can rent to throw a small party and do karaoke?
> 
> OR do i just invite carl and andy over to throw said party hehe.


There are a few karoake places in Dubai. A friend of mine runs a regular night at Time Cafe (bar in Ramee Royal Hotel) and there's Harry Ghatto's in Emirates Tower. I think Double Decker's also does it a karaoke night, as does Rock Bottom.

I don't doubt that there are others that inflict this on innocent ears...


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Try Blends @ The Address Marina Mall. Free Cosmos for ladies all night!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow thanks for all the help  

Should have made another thread for where to eat sushi this friday as well!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Wow thanks for all the help
> 
> Should have made another thread for where to eat sushi this friday as well!


That's easy! Eat at Tokyo @ The Towers and go next door to Harry Ghatto's for karaoke afterwards. Pre-dinner drinks at The Agency or Scarletts downstairs. All in one building - Emirates Towers.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Good information in this thread, should bookmark it! and also happy birthday.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Please tell me you sing? I'd pay good money to see that.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

I do a mean "bohemian rhapsody".

plans changed, headed ot barasti or smething


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

oh no! all the good advice and you go to barasti!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It hear that Barasti is quite alot of fun. There are even sofa bed things that you can pass out on if you get too drunk.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> I do a mean "bohemian rhapsody".
> 
> plans changed, headed ot barasti or smething


I personally love Barasti but I have to agree with everyone else here, its your birthday, indulge! There are plenty of great suggestions on here for you to choose from, quite honestly, it wouldnt be my first choice for a birthday celebration


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Elphaba! Every day i miss that i sold my Wicked book, i want to read it over and over again (Especially that im still not working )

I will keep note of karaoke places...hubby might consider them if i spike his drink! He was the introverted high school jock, and i was the theater geek extrovert...so guess who loves karaoke and who hates it??

Anyone ever go to Buddha Bar for sushi?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Thanks Elphaba! Every day i miss that i sold my Wicked book, i want to read it over and over again (Especially that im still not working )
> 
> I will keep note of karaoke places...hubby might consider them if i spike his drink! He was the introverted high school jock, and i was the theater geek extrovert...so guess who loves karaoke and who hates it??
> 
> Anyone ever go to Buddha Bar for sushi?


I have been to the buddha bar and the place is cool and food is good, i didn't get to try their sushi but things i had were all good.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Just wondering where a good spot is to hangout, chillax and dance a little following a birthday dinner this friday night?
> 
> I've only been out-out 3 or 4 times since i've been here, and its only been to Barasti and Trader Vic's (which was CROWDED!) Now i dont mind going there again, but there has to be someplace else?
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea,
Regarding Karaoke,there is a nice place in Merdien Mina Seyahi (next to Westin-Sofouh Rd).There is a nice place/bar called Ciro's,where you can have some fun singing your fav chosen songs.
Whose bday is it?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Hi Andrea,
> Regarding Karaoke,there is a nice place in Merdien Mina Seyahi (next to Westin-Sofouh Rd).There is a nice place/bar called Ciro's,where you can have some fun singing your fav chosen songs.
> Whose bday is it?


 my birthdayyyyyy my buh-buh-buh burrthdayyyyyyyyyy!

We went to Buddha Bar for expensive yet very deicious sushi (440 aed for a sushi/sashimi platter of 35 pieces, 48 aed per cocktail (the cheaper ones. there were some for 75-100 dirhams!)
Then to nasimi beach. That place was really neat, but i want to go back for some day drinking on the beach. Thanks nightshadow for making it out and sticking around!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you...
Hope they sang u a nice melodies then before blowing off the candles


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

D'oh! I forgot this was on Friday! I'll definitely make the next one. When is your next birthday Andrea?  Oh and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I like Blue Bar in Novotel Convention Centre. Great live Blues band and a proper chill out place too.

And the sell Leffe Blond amongst other Belgian beers.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I"m curious .. how were the sushi / sashimi @ Buddha Bar? 

Nigiri's or Maki's as well? Anything close to auth?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> my birthdayyyyyy my buh-buh-buh burrthdayyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> We went to Buddha Bar for expensive yet very deicious sushi (440 aed for a sushi/sashimi platter of 35 pieces, 48 aed per cocktail (the cheaper ones. there were some for 75-100 dirhams!)
> Then to nasimi beach. That place was really neat, but i want to go back for some day drinking on the beach. Thanks nightshadow for making it out and sticking around!


Anything for a good friend and a fellow American!  

Was fun! Although someone pricey, I spent 1900 dirhams partying this weekend.... sigh... but was a great weekend overall. Looking forward to you guys' next gathering!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I"m curious .. how were the sushi / sashimi @ Buddha Bar?
> 
> Nigiri's or Maki's as well? Anything close to auth?


Dude, all i can say is Buddha Bar is one of the few places well worth the price. Great music, great food, great ambiance... I didnt have any complaints about the place. Highly recommended!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Anything for a good friend and a fellow American!
> 
> Was fun! Although someone pricey, I spent 1900 dirhams partying this weekend.... sigh... but was a great weekend overall. Looking forward to you guys' next gathering!



The sushi was incredible. Freshest we have ever tasted, and different too not so traditional. We are used to seeing "las vegas roll" and "rainbow roll" as standard...but they had different creations - some with mint, some with cilantro....it was very tasty and worth the price. Very fancy though i felt like we were at a wedding!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Andrea!

i rarely capitalize here, so this is special 

i hope you had a great time on friday. always great to see another sagittarian partying


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Would have to check out the Buddha Bar for sushi now ... 

By not so traditional ... Spider? ... Dragon? .. Rainbow? ... "Crunchy Monkey"? ... LOL


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> The sushi was incredible. Freshest we have ever tasted, and different too not so traditional. We are used to seeing "las vegas roll" and "rainbow roll" as standard...but they had different creations - some with mint, some with cilantro....it was very tasty and worth the price. Very fancy though i felt like we were at a wedding!


I get into trouble at sushi places, meaning I out eat my wallet.

Are you from Texas? I only ask because i know an Andrea Marshall from Texas but the name is pretty common i guess.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> I get into trouble at sushi places, meaning I out eat my wallet.
> 
> Are you from Texas? I only ask because i know an Andrea Marshall from Texas but the name is pretty common i guess.


Nope, NY and AZ for me, maiden name is Gaddis (and there is an Andrea Gaddis in Texas! We worked for the same company once)

Thanks for the well wishes Cami, happy beleated to you as well i guess?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> Happy Birthday, Andrea!
> 
> i rarely capitalize here, so this is special
> 
> i hope you had a great time on friday. always great to see another sagittarian partying


When's your bday?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> When's your bday?


it was some two weeks ago


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> it was some two weeks ago


Oh well happy belated then!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@cami, I am hurt, where's the cake!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Oh well happy belated then!


thank you


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> @cami, I am hurt, where's the cake!


devoured, digested, and probably floating in the gulf waters


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No! I'm too late! sniff sniff


----------

